# pipe cement?



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

is there such thing as an aquarium safe pipe cement? 

rather than buy the eheim intake and output kits for a canister filter, which i will be modifying dramatically for a turtle tank, im going to build my own. I grabbed some 5/8" tubing today, going to home depot tomorrow to grab some small PVC pipe. 

ultimately the system will intake water directly off the floor of the aquarium (theres no REAL substrate to begin with) and go into the canister througha coarse filter pad, through some diffuser media and into a MASSIVE wad of filter floss / poly fill. that should keep the chunkies out of the water  then discharge it above the water line, but low enough to the water to get a good current out of it.

oh and its going in a 40 gallon breeder size tank. (wide instead of long or tall). should be interesting, ill take pics as i go.. but i need to know about this glue first!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I used pipe cement for my river manifold setup with no problems. Photo courtesy of Martin Thoene and his team of loach enthusiasts.









This layout is for use only on loaches and fish that will tolerate powerful currents.

EDIT:
I'd suggest drying out the cement applied on pipes for 12 hours or more before using.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

awesome, thanks lupin  I just wanted to make sure I wasnt going to kill my friend's turtle!


----------

